
One Million People (from the guy who made the Million Dollar Homepage) - duck
http://www.onemillionpeople.com/
======
izendejas
Has anyone actually read their privacy policy? What's the quickest way to get
1 million people's data? This might be it folks.

This is too fishy: "In addition to any disclosures we may make as set out
above, we may also disclose your personal information to third parties: in the
event that we sell or buy any business or assets, in which case we may
disclose your personal data to the prospective seller or buyer of such
business or assets; if we or substantially all of our assets are acquired by a
third party, in which case personal data held by it about our users will be
one of the transferred assets..."

What exactly is an asset here? Could an asset be the very data they've
collected? Who can make sense of this?

------
philk
Maybe I'm more curmudgeonly than most, but I have no idea why I'd either want
a tiny picture of my face in a book or a copy of the book itself on my coffee
table.

I suppose you could use it to clear out unwanted house guests _"Alright
everybody, lets look through One Million People together!"_

~~~
frolov
A quick idea that could avoid the "why bother" and originality issues.

There is a 25m x 4m swimming pool here, with about half a million 2cm x 2cm
blue tiles (<http://imgur.com/UdzbE.jpg>). Imagine that for a cost of printing
a tile, one could put a tiny picture of their face in this pool.

Why would anyone do that? This is a 5+ star mountain resort located half a
mile from several 2014 Winter Olympics sites. Those who play the tile game
shall get a lifetime discount on resort's accommodation and services.

Advantages are simple: participants get discounts, those who stay here have a
more fun swimming experience, and the resort gets clients and promotion (even
if the effort is unsuccessful in the end).

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated w. the resort.

------
zaidf
Funny. I tried obamamillion.com couple years ago to make a similar thing of a
million obama supporters. Never took off :o

~~~
rokhayakebe
Well, people are more interested in themselves than Obama.

~~~
zaidf
Donno, it was pretty crazy around inauguration time :)

------
aberkowitz
Million Dollar Homepage worked because it was clever and original.

Putting your picture in a virtual book with other people is neither clever or
original.

~~~
yosho
I disagree, I think it's pretty clever and original.

While it might not be a million dollar idea, I think it's a lot more
interactive (friend invites) and interesting than his last big project.

~~~
aberkowitz
Million dollar homepage had a point; Pixels bought for advertising would be
viewed for years to come by thousands of people.

One Million People is a free service to have your face as part of a
meaningless book that costs $100.

People are so excited about it that they haven't even filled up the first
page.

------
mike-cardwell
Why would somebody create a website that _requires_ Facebook to work? Why
can't you just upload the image using a form, and have facebook as a secondary
option? Retarded.

~~~
megablast
The obvious reason, it cuts down on spam by a huge amount, and you get
accurate data. Let facebook do all the hardwork, this way you do not spend as
long checking the data.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Spam? Exactly what sort of stuff does using Facebook filter out?

------
arn
ok, this is actually a pretty good idea.

It's a much more legit variant of what I would typically call sketchy/scammy
efforts targeted at vanity sales. High school students, and professionals
typically get junk mail telling them (their parents) that they've been
accepted into some sort of "honor society" type book, and will be listed. Of
course, they also offer the parents the ability to buy the book for some $$.
So, they sell a ton of books to proud parents who would love to have their
kids named in some honors book. Anyway, similar scheme for professionals
etc...

So, this idea, is big book of people's profiles. 1 million in all. So, some
percentage of those people are going to want to have the book for themselves.
To show people - hey - look at this. But it's actually a kinda cool sounding
book, so I could see this having some real appeal.

Anyway, nice idea.

EDIT: hang on, looking at previous coverage, it looks like it was $3 a spot.
Right now it says "Free". My post was based on it being "free". Not sure
what/when that changed.

~~~
duck
Looks like it was $3, but now it is free. They added page sponsors instead -
<http://blog.onemillionpeople.com/joining-is-now-free>

~~~
mikeknoop
I am unsure why Page Sponsors are needed - isn't the idea to going to sell the
final book at a premium?

------
ctice
ah, a book of faces ... a face book, if you will

~~~
mikeknoop
The best part, it is powered by Facebook (Connect).

------
RealGeek
This guy will probably spam Facebook feeds of 1 million users, and make more
money than $3 per user.

------
Qz
It bothers me that I have to click the tiny page arrows at the top and bottom,
rather than the stack of pages image at the right, which was my first
instinct.

------
Tichy
I am sure I have seen something like that before, even added my face. Still,
from the million dollar hp guy, there might be more traction behind it.

------
stuhacking
I get the feeling that not all these faces are real life people... _ahem_
`Zachary Morris'?

------
jacquesm
Good for him :)

